# صيانة المعدات الثقيلة



## مجدي المصري (20 ديسمبر 2006)

أرجو المساعدة ضروريييييييييييييييي جدا
انا محتاج اي معلومات عن صيانة المعدات الثقيلة heavy equipments
أوناش winch
لودرات loader
حفارات digger
earthmoving
dump trailer
bulldozer
بسرعة ارجووووووووووووووكم
ولكم جزيل الشكر::4:


----------



## semsematic (24 مايو 2009)

kjhشكرا على تهاونكم معنا


----------



## aly-pop (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## maxpop (2 يوليو 2010)

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات لوسمحتو انامحتاج كتلوج لبمب الخرسان اجزا الهيدرولك


----------



## ahmedd83 (4 أغسطس 2010)

??????
please help him


----------



## sowar (16 فبراير 2011)

Me too Want this plz


----------



## ahhamdy (16 فبراير 2011)

هذا ملف عن صيانة الأوناش والرجاء أن تكون مشاركتم مجدية للجميع بالإضافات وبتحميل ملفات ,وارجو عدم الشكر لآني لم أفعل شيء سوى رفع الملف
http://www.4shared.com/document/0veQwRbU/Cranes_Design_practice_and_mai.html


----------



## ahhamdy (16 فبراير 2011)

وهذا ملف آخر عن Earth moving equipment
http://www.4shared.com/document/czC-USge/moving_the_earth.html


----------



## ahhamdy (16 فبراير 2011)

واللنك التالي مهم ويجب مشاهدته
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104258.html


----------



## ahhamdy (16 فبراير 2011)

وهذا اللنك مهم لآن فيه لنكات لمواقع متخصصه في المعدات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t240473.html


----------



## رياض السماوي (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وماقصرت


----------



## samir2009405 (16 يوليو 2011)

*الادراه العامه لتصميم وتطوير المناهج*

الاداره العامه لتصميم وتطوير المناهج هذا الموقع باللغه العربيه وفيه معلومات قيمه جدا عن المعدات الثقيله وعن مجالات اخرى اتمنى الاستفاده منه ونشرره حتى يستفيد الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## waleedof (30 يوليو 2011)

اكتاب الاول عن الاوناش جميل جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Hythamaga (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## متعب البقمي (17 أغسطس 2011)

ثانكس على المجهود


----------



## bedoo54 (17 أغسطس 2011)

وده منتدي متخصص للمعدات الثقيلة
http://www.ebiedyousif.net/vb


----------



## mostafa abd elgabe (31 يوليو 2014)

لك كل الشكر


----------

